# Name this ugly 'THING'



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 16, 2007)

Okay... this started in a different thread, but I just had to see other people's reactions to my little friend. He would have to be the _*ugliest*_ mouse I've ever seen, but I'm sure there is someone who thinks he is cute. (take the poll) :lol:

*NAME HIM* 
He's been given some pretty disgusting and funny names so far... maybe you could come up with another one.

Oh yeah.. sorry about his little 'accident'.. it's his reaction to the flash.


----------



## cement (Aug 16, 2007)

CASPER. Because if he was mine he would soon be a ghost!


----------



## Miss B (Aug 16, 2007)

Mr Bigglesworth 

(I think that was the name of the hideous hairless cat in Austin Powers)

But your little mousie is kinda cute!


----------



## sparticus (Aug 16, 2007)

lol..looks like doctor evils cat in austin powers...Mr Bigglesworth....


----------



## Sanchez (Aug 16, 2007)

Foetus face


----------



## sparticus (Aug 16, 2007)

beat me to it Miss B


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 16, 2007)

FUGLY :shock::shock:


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 16, 2007)

Baldy


----------



## gozz (Aug 16, 2007)

scrotim


----------



## Renagade (Aug 16, 2007)

Kak


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 16, 2007)

* Mr BiGGLesWoRtH!! *



sparticus said:


> beat me to it Miss B


 
Lol, you have to call it Mr Bigglesworth, Sparticus and Miss B, both said it at the same time, and it is the first thing that popped into my head,. it suits him,. for sure! :lol:


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 16, 2007)

gozz said:


> scrotim


 
LMAO @ Scrotim!!


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 16, 2007)

Kylie.


----------



## cement (Aug 16, 2007)

hahaha lol poor mouse look at the poll. 100% Don't like its chances. What happened ?Can't it grow fur?
It's not as bad as those butt ugly little dogs that go all hairless. Perfect snake fodder.


----------



## kelly (Aug 16, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Kylie.



Why kylie trousa?


----------



## jordo (Aug 16, 2007)

gozz said:


> scrotim





Trousa_Snake said:


> Kylie.


ahahaha :lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 16, 2007)

kelly said:


> Why kylie trousa?


 

w0t was the question????


































LOVE YOU KELLY:shock:


----------



## kelly (Aug 16, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> LOVE YOU KELLY:shock:



LOVE YOU TROUSA:shock:


----------



## pbolomey (Aug 16, 2007)

my mother in law


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 16, 2007)

I used to keep these a couple of years back. My sister named her's Dimitri. One of mine was named Sadie, the other two I completely forget... Cute little things.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 16, 2007)

well I think that's the best giggle I've had today.... Scrotum was one of the names that my family had picked out, along with foreskin and penis... oops... can I say that word???. I think my hubby spat coffee all over the kitchen with feotus face!!!! Keep 'em coming eveyone!!!


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Name*

How about "My left one":shock::lol:


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 16, 2007)

i'd name him Nappy !!!


----------



## bouncn (Aug 16, 2007)

Mr Burns


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 16, 2007)

*How about*

Not sure if this one has been mentioned but how about "KNACKERS"


----------



## eladidare (Aug 16, 2007)

barry


----------



## born2cast (Aug 16, 2007)

Beetlejuice....pale, ugly - but must be useful for something!!!


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 16, 2007)

If I knew how to post him... I'd put him up for adoption... I never thought anyone would actually want one of these... lol

There's some pretty cool names coming in... thanks eveyone.. keep them coming.


----------



## spongebob (Aug 16, 2007)

Coot


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 16, 2007)

come on everyone... more names!!!! lol.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 16, 2007)

I feel exactly how it looks after a hard night on the grog


----------



## SlothHead (Aug 16, 2007)

deadset..... i got nothing to say about it.


----------



## ExSAS (Aug 16, 2007)

If I had one I would call it Balzac. Classy and yet not all at the same time. LOL


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 16, 2007)

LOL>>> My daughter picked that name too!!! I think I'm tossing up between Balzac and Scrotum.


----------



## ExSAS (Aug 16, 2007)

Come on Balzac is great not as dead obvious as scrotum and he was French. LOL why not bag out the French and their nuclear testing. So many reasons.

PS. Sorry about offending any French people. Just kidding alright. LOL


----------



## ALLANA (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG I don't know what to say about that lol. It looks like a Bilby maybe call him that lol I'm lost for words


Allana


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 17, 2007)

lol.. I thought it look like a cross between a rat and kangaroo!! only smaller


----------



## SlothHead (Aug 17, 2007)

i just looked at it again...... 

i threw up in my mouth... oh gggoooooooooddd


----------



## mitchyj (Aug 17, 2007)

looks like the inside of a bum


----------



## sxc_celly (Aug 17, 2007)

Balzac definetely. I think hes kinda cute


----------



## Colin (Aug 17, 2007)

Nog
after Nog the Ferengi from Star Trek Deep Space Nine


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 17, 2007)

i would have to say that is up there with the ugliest things i have seen. Definately a scrotum.


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 17, 2007)

Is it a rat or a mouse?



shamous1 said:


> How about "My left one":shock::lol:


Hahahaha...


----------



## jas468 (Aug 17, 2007)

Keith Richards


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 17, 2007)

id shorten scrotum to just....

Scrote


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 17, 2007)

Depravo !


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 17, 2007)

There is only one name for it....CHOOK!


----------



## Colin (Aug 17, 2007)

call it Kevin Rudd :lol:


----------



## eladidare (Aug 17, 2007)

what about balzac?


----------



## dentech (Aug 17, 2007)

that is a thing only a mother could love, lol, but she took one looked and fed herself to the nearest snake in shame lol, im lost lol there is no way i can think of a name, and as good as some of those are none seem to do it justice lol,


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 17, 2007)

I am soooo sorry SlothHead, LOLOLOLOL




SlothHead said:


> i just looked at it again......
> 
> i threw up in my mouth... oh gggoooooooooddd


 

There are some outrageous responses in here... Thankyou all so much for the morning giggles. *"Inside of a bum"......* not sure I _want_ to know ,just how you know what that looks like.... but I'll leave that one alone.:lol:


----------



## Niomi (Aug 17, 2007)

It looks like a rolly dog with no fur... or when you have been in the bath too long and your fingers go all wrinkly..who has been bathing the rat????


----------



## NotoriouS (Aug 17, 2007)

smeagle! :lol:


----------



## mblissett (Aug 17, 2007)

I have one 

A Male - has no name though 

Matt


----------



## Nikolas_P (Aug 17, 2007)

Colin said:


> call it Kevin Rudd :lol:


hahahahahahaha~
how about Morris Iemma?


----------



## kelly (Aug 17, 2007)

I can't believe that THIRTEEN people have voted it as "cute".


----------



## Nikolas_P (Aug 17, 2007)

kelly said:


> I can't believe that THIRTEEN people have voted it as "cute".


Recent studies have found that, so far, 13 members of 'Aussie Pythons and Snakes' are clinically insane.


----------



## kelly (Aug 17, 2007)

Or maybe they're blind?


----------



## Nikolas_P (Aug 17, 2007)

could one consider ignorance to be a form of blindness? =P


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 17, 2007)

It has suprised me that not only do people actually find him cute... but even still more strange.... people want one!! Some pretty funny responses though....

I still feel sorry for SlothHead


----------



## Nikolas_P (Aug 17, 2007)

business venture?


----------



## Brettix (Aug 17, 2007)

How about, 
MOTHER IN-LAW!


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 17, 2007)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Nikolas_P (Aug 17, 2007)

oohhh i got! "Madonna"


----------



## hsana (Aug 17, 2007)

*nude mmouse*

its called a nude mouse they do research on them in university and hospital


----------



## AnteUp (Aug 17, 2007)

Fluffy.


----------



## Niomi (Aug 17, 2007)

Lol i think its cute in an ugly baby kind of way


----------



## oxyranus (Aug 17, 2007)

Damn it looks like mr bigglesworth.Only rodent style.


----------



## dee4 (Aug 17, 2007)

what about m.punja


----------



## LJ77 (Aug 17, 2007)

jas468 said:


> Keith Richards


Hahaha I have seen a photo of keith richards in byron bay with his skin looking like that but he was much more brown :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cute?*



kelly said:


> I can't believe that THIRTEEN people have voted it as "cute".


 

Cute in the dictionary = Ugly, but interesting,..
So I agree,. he is cute, in an ugly interesting sort of way


----------



## scorps (Aug 17, 2007)

Hes So Cute :d


----------



## LJ77 (Aug 17, 2007)

Gecko :) said:


> Cute in the dictionary = Ugly, but interesting,..
> So I agree,. he is cute, in an ugly interesting sort of way



What The!!

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/cute

use link for real meaning


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 17, 2007)

Maybe I should have said 'one of the meanings is:'


----------



## kelly (Aug 17, 2007)

Actually none of the meanings is "ugly but interesting"
& that thing isn't interesting anyway, just UGLY.


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 17, 2007)

Actually Kelly ,
Yes one meaning for cute is Ugly but interesting, it may not be the most common and well known , but it is a fact!,. 

And that is your opinion, I think it is ugly to,. but at the same time interesting!


----------



## Kyro (Aug 17, 2007)

Gollum


----------



## LJ77 (Aug 17, 2007)

Gecko :) said:


> Actually Kelly ,
> Yes one meaning for cute is Ugly but interesting, it may not be the most common and well known , but it is a fact!,.
> 
> And that is your opinion, I think it is ugly to,. but at the same time interesting!



I dont know where found your info but i've looked eveywhere and can't find your version or anything like it.


----------



## Anthony88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Call it boonchuchu


----------



## Nikolas_P (Aug 17, 2007)

Gecko :) said:


> Actually Kelly ,
> Yes one meaning for cute is Ugly but interesting, it may not be the most common and well known , but it is a fact!,.
> 
> And that is your opinion, I think it is ugly to,. but at the same time interesting!



Of course its kelly's opinion, captain obvious, who else's would it be? As is your meaning for the word 'cute,' it's entirely subjective, esoteric to yourself and other people think alike yourself. But let's not go throwing around the word 'fact,' seeing how 'fact,' in this context,- things subject to personal preference and not bound by any form of scientific 'truth'- are arbitrary.


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 17, 2007)

*finally found it !...*

Just to prove I wasnt making it up,,... I have finally found written proof,. I knew I had read it before and was starting to doubt myself ,. as I also couldnt find it ,. till now,.

Gee, you sure need to be careful what you say around here,....

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cute&page=4


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 17, 2007)

24.cute

*21* up, *24* down

this originally meant someone who is " unattractive but interesting". It has been adapted to a description of something adorable and usually heart-warming.


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 17, 2007)

so any way, enough of that,. I think we have gone a little off the topic,.:

Can we have an update on possible names??
I like Mr Bigglesworth, Scrotum & Balzac?!


----------



## Niomi (Aug 17, 2007)

Actually that meaning for cute is listed in the dictionary. I dont think Gecko was trying to 'throw' around the word 'fact' i think that the original reply stating the meaning of ugly but interesting has been taken too seriously.... its something boys say to girls when they are 5 years old and then laugh and say " that means your ugly but interesting" they dont get technical about it


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Niomi,. Like I said you have to be very careful what you say in here!,. it gets taken in the wrong context and gets completely thrown out of proportion!!


----------



## Nikolas_P (Aug 17, 2007)

sorrrry gecko  i just get into this writing frame of mind and yeah =P
urbandictionary, lol.


----------



## LJ77 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm not sorry I can't help that I raed Real dictionarys


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 17, 2007)

**

thanks, but no need to apologise! 
I didnt expect it to get questioned therefore, didnt have any proof ready,.. 
I was searching and searching, and started to think,. sh t what have I got myself into  as I also couldnt fing the meaning,.. but I knew I had heard it before (but sometime ago),. obviously it isnt as common now, as what it used to be, . as everyone knows it to mean the opposite,. 


 

Go the Urban dictionary!!


----------



## Nikolas_P (Aug 17, 2007)

LJ77 said:


> I'm not sorry I can't help that I raed Real dictionarys


i concur.


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 17, 2007)

LJ77 said:


> I'm not sorry I can't help that I raed Real dictionarys


 
Get over it LJ, and stop being so Anal about the whole thing,. it is over and done with !!!


----------



## Nikolas_P (Aug 17, 2007)

Gecko :) said:


> Get over it LJ, and stop being so Anal about the whole thing,. it is over and done with !!!



you gotta love his use of irony and malapropism.


----------



## Aslan (Aug 17, 2007)

My local pet store sells them - the lady in there usually calls them her "cute little scrotums"...

...I have to say this was the funniest thread I have ever read - my personal favourites have been 'Foetus Face' and that he looks like the 'inside of a bum'...my dog actually came in to see what I was laughing so loud at!


----------



## Niomi (Aug 17, 2007)

It is in the real dictionary!! Thats what makes the whole thing funny! Who would come up with that kind of meaning?


----------



## bredli84 (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah, great thread and one butt ugly mouse.
my fav name is "Balzac".


----------



## Niomi (Aug 17, 2007)

Lol i saw a ferret once that was bald. I held it and everything. Apparently it had been stressed out and sick and lost all its fur cause of it. That rat/mouse is cute in comparison to that.


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Aug 17, 2007)

Call him wrinkles!


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Aug 17, 2007)

FLUFFY yep thats what i'd call him


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 17, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> id shorten scrotum to just....
> 
> Scrote


lol I take offence to that, my nickname as a kid was Scrote or Scrotey.....before you all conjure up images of me looking like a goats sack, it was derived from Scott...:lol:
I actually think he's cutish...


----------



## Aslan (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scm1* - Don't take offence to us - take offence to the fact that people thought it appropriate to call you a SCROTE!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 17, 2007)

Aslan said:


> *Scm1* - Don't take offence to us - take offence to the fact that people thought it appropriate to call you a SCROTE!


No offence at all, I lived by the beach all my life and my nickname was probably one of the cleanest/best... too many kids to devulge any of my other mates nicknames...I'd be banned AGAIN...:lol::lol:

Call him Gonads or Nads for short....but i'm partial to Scrote named after me!!


----------



## Aslan (Aug 17, 2007)

Hahahaha - I can imagine...


----------



## Australis (Aug 17, 2007)

Ive see far worse ugly creatures posted on this very forum.... :shock:

*Young&Dumb*


----------



## kandi (Aug 17, 2007)

the definition of cute is ugly but unusual, the mouse is definately cute


----------



## kelly (Aug 17, 2007)

Australis said:


> Ive see far worse ugly creatures posted on this very forum.... :shock:
> 
> *Young&Dumb*



HAHA yes.
Terrible, horrible boar like creatures :shock:


----------



## Elfir (Aug 17, 2007)

PM me if ya a hot chick


----------



## kelly (Aug 17, 2007)

Elfir said:


> PM me if ya a hot chick


















I did


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow!... now I think I'm even more confused than ever!! I think I'm tossing up between : foetus face, scrotum, Gollum, .... I'm still pondering the "inside of a bum"..lol 

Thankyou all so much, you have made my whole family laugh.

Thanks for looking Scott!!!

Maybe I should've put up a poll on the name instead


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## Elfir (Aug 17, 2007)

*Dimethyltryptamine* (DMT), also known as *N,N-dimethyltryptamine*, is a psychedelic tryptamine. It is not to be confused with 5-MeO-DMT and is similar in chemical structure to the neurotransmitter serotonin. DMT is created in small amounts by the human body during normal metabolism[1] by the enzyme tryptamine-_N_-methyltransferase. Pure DMT at room temperature is a clear or white to yellowish-red crystalline solid. DMT was first chemically synthesized in 1931.
DMT occurs naturally in many species of plants often in conjunction with its close chemical relatives 5-MeO-DMT and bufotenin (5-OH-DMT).[2] DMT containing plants are commonly used in several South American shamanic practices. It is usually one of the main active constituents of the drink ayahuasca, however ayahuasca is sometimes brewed without DMT containing plants. DMT occurs as the primary active alkaloid in several plants including such plants as Mimosa hostilis, Diplopterys cabrerana, and Psychotria viridis. DMT is found as a minor alkaloid in snuff made from Virola bark resin in which 5-MeO-DMT is the main active alkaloid.[2] DMT is also found as a minor alkaloid in the beans of Anadenanthera peregrina and Anadenanthera colubrina used to make Yopo and Vilca snuff in which bufotenin is the main active alkaloid.[2][3]
DMT is generally not active orally unless it is combined with a monoamine oxidase inhibitor (MAOI), such as harmaline. Without an MAOI, the body quickly metabolizes orally-administered DMT, and it therefore has no hallucinogenic effect unless the dose exceeds monoamine oxidase's metabolic capacity (very rare). Other means of ingestion such as smoking or injecting the drug can produce powerful hallucinations and entheogenic activity for a short time (usually less than half an hour).


----------



## Elfir (Aug 17, 2007)

*Dimethyltryptamine* (DMT), also known as *N,N-dimethyltryptamine*, is a psychedelic tryptamine. It is not to be confused with 5-MeO-DMT and is similar in chemical structure to the neurotransmitter serotonin. DMT is created in small amounts by the human body during normal metabolism[1] by the enzyme tryptamine-_N_-methyltransferase. Pure DMT at room temperature is a clear or white to yellowish-red crystalline solid. DMT was first chemically synthesized in 1931.
DMT occurs naturally in many species of plants often in conjunction with its close chemical relatives 5-MeO-DMT and bufotenin (5-OH-DMT).[2] DMT containing plants are commonly used in several South American shamanic practices. It is usually one of the main active constituents of the drink ayahuasca, however ayahuasca is sometimes brewed without DMT containing plants. DMT occurs as the primary active alkaloid in several plants including such plants as Mimosa hostilis, Diplopterys cabrerana, and Psychotria viridis. DMT is found as a minor alkaloid in snuff made from Virola bark resin in which 5-MeO-DMT is the main active alkaloid.[2] DMT is also found as a minor alkaloid in the beans of Anadenanthera peregrina and Anadenanthera colubrina used to make Yopo and Vilca snuff in which bufotenin is the main active alkaloid.[2][3]
DMT is generally not active orally unless it is combined with a monoamine oxidase inhibitor (MAOI), such as harmaline. Without an MAOI, the body quickly metabolizes orally-administered DMT, and it therefore has no hallucinogenic effect unless the dose exceeds monoamine oxidase's metabolic capacity (very rare). Other means of ingestion such as smoking or injecting the drug can produce powerful hallucinations and entheogenic activity for a short time (usually less than half an hour).


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 17, 2007)

Anthony88 said:


> Call it boonchuchu


 
okay.. you got me... ***!!!!!!

I have to know. 

Hubby came up with another one.. but I won't let him post it, because he is sure to offend someone!!


And I love "Nan's Bum"


----------



## Nikolas_P (Aug 19, 2007)

*“He who makes a beast of himself gets rid of the pain of being a man.” ~ Samuel Johnson*


----------



## krusty (Aug 19, 2007)

i like it.........................


----------



## PhilK (Aug 19, 2007)

I'd call it Scrotum and I wouldn't pee on it if it was on fire! Much less feed it to my mac


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 19, 2007)

I have one frozen...... still debating whether it should become a meal or not LOL
Scrotum is heading to the head of the list.


----------



## iceman (Aug 19, 2007)

that is by far the uglyest mouse ever


----------



## Oskorei (Aug 19, 2007)

Burt Newton!


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 19, 2007)

hahahahahaha....that's funny


----------



## bredli84 (Aug 19, 2007)

Oskorei said:


> Burt Newton!



lol, how about Peter Garrett?:lol:


----------



## mr black (Aug 19, 2007)

I'd call him mibas....

mystery inch between **** and scrotum.


----------



## dazza74 (Aug 19, 2007)

all i can say is jesus


----------



## DiamondAsh (Aug 20, 2007)

*Call it Snott. As it it's not real cute .... :shock:*


----------



## Nikolas_P (Aug 20, 2007)

Dawn Fraser?


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for that... every time I have another look at this thread, more people want one!! I'm gonna have to breed the little sack, just to give his babies to APS members.


----------



## ~CAUTION~I Bite!44 (Aug 20, 2007)

;DBob;D


----------



## DiamondAsh (Aug 20, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> Thanks for that... every time I have another look at this thread, more people want one!! I'm gonna have to breed the little sack, *just to give* his babies to APS members.




*Like the way you said .. give .. can't see a lot of money passing hands over his elephant man offspring. *


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 20, 2007)

LOL.... if this little sucker has any offspring and someone wants one........ you work out a way of getting it... you can have it!!!!!


----------



## ExSAS (Aug 20, 2007)

LOL you breed it and I will put my name down for one just so I can call it Balzac.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahaha..... you think AAE would ship a mouse???
I'll put ya down for one


----------



## firedragon (Aug 20, 2007)

my little girl called it skin


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 20, 2007)

That's the cutest one so far!!! 
How old is your little one??


----------



## firedragon (Aug 20, 2007)

she's almost 6. had a sleep earlier while i was at muay thai now she's wide awake


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome.... I love the kick boxing. Who was fighting tonight???


----------



## firedragon (Aug 20, 2007)

it was just training tonight, but saturday night three of the boys competed, two of them won


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 20, 2007)

sweet.. well good luck with *your* next fight... hope you win


----------



## jan (Aug 20, 2007)

Excellent...LOLOLOLOL...good naming guys and gals!!
l put a couple of names together...how about Fluffy-Balzac the First.
Cute but ugly in its own sorta way!!!!


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 20, 2007)

lol... great... now I've got a vivid picture of "fluffy balzac" in my head!!!! 

Thanks for that one


----------



## Inkslinger (Aug 21, 2007)

Fluffy or Spot


----------



## WombleHerp (Aug 21, 2007)

wheres the option for *feral ugly retarded hairless rodent*! ??
and as for a name, anus seems to suit.


----------



## Adzo (Aug 21, 2007)

It looks like the Queen witch when she turns into a mouse at the end of [SIZE=-1]Roald Dahl's [/SIZE]"The Witches"


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 21, 2007)

Gecko :) said:


> Actually Kelly ,
> Yes one meaning for cute is Ugly but interesting, it may not be the most common and well known , but it is a fact!,.
> 
> And that is your opinion, I think it is ugly to,. but at the same time interesting!



Actually I think you will find this was something thought up by school children as a joke, not a "fact" as you put it and certainly not in any dictionary other than perhaps an urban slang dictionary.

Besides i was one of the clinically insane that thought it was kinda cute


----------



## kelly (Aug 21, 2007)

Jen, you're crazy.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 21, 2007)

glad to see that you can admit it Tsidasa... LOL
He's one weird looking critter, no matter what label he gets


----------



## OdessaStud (Aug 23, 2007)

How can they be called ugly I pride myself on having bald things around me,maybe Fanny would be a good name for one of them LOL...
heres some of my bald critters for you to say yuk to hehe 
beauty is in the eye of the beholder well thats what my mum told me anyways 

























I cant find a picture of Carl but hes bald as well Oooops sorry honey


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 23, 2007)

haha that mouse has a hairy skirt


----------



## Niomi (Aug 23, 2007)

dictionary *definition* states *cute* to mean "ugly but interesting."


----------



## Niomi (Aug 23, 2007)

For whats it worth i think the little critter is worth taking home  Does he get cold easy Grumpy?


----------



## mr_muesli (Aug 23, 2007)

Thats one long nail OdessaStud,
the last pic looks like a hairless mouse x hedgehog,
on the other hand, that mouse on the front page should be called Wrinkles...LOL


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 23, 2007)

I would not have a clue Niomi.. LOLOL... he snuggles up with the other mice and they're all hairy, so I'd say probably not....

Now I have to admit.. that last photo is kinda cute.... I like the hairy butt!!


----------



## Niomi (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree he looks like the mouse of the witches...i cant help it i like him


----------



## mr_muesli (Aug 23, 2007)

how old is the mouse in the last pic OdessaStud???


----------



## OdessaStud (Aug 23, 2007)

He was about 3 weeks old within two days he was completly hairless.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 23, 2007)

I can't believe how long this thread has been going!!!!!! wow. 

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and comments, it's been great, and I've had a great laugh.

Cheers,


----------



## natrix (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd call him Dweezal.--------I liked 'Scrotim' & ' Mr Burns though.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 24, 2007)

LOL... thanks Natrix  It looks like Scrotum is leading at this point.... but there are so many good names now that it's hard to choose!!


----------



## SnowAngel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey there everyone, Well take it from someone who has actually seen this ugly little critter in real life it looks like a cross between a hairless mouse and a miniature bilby. It has problems lol
Love ya Grumpy xoxox


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Honey Bunch!! 

Love you too xxxxxxxxxx


----------

